# Uber still telling pax the tip is included!



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

I was reading this article on Facebook .







The comments under this article were from drivers & riders. Most of the riders were confused about tipping. All of a sudden an official Uber rep posted a response stating that tips were included. I have screen shots below. I flipped on the supposed rep,and asked if Travis was aware that his employees were posting blatant lies on face book.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just ask them to point out where in the transaction the tip is included. They can't do it.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't seen a tip in weeks.... ! DEAR RIDERS, THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Actually, you'll note that the Uber rep dances around the question by just saying "your full fare will be charged at the end of your ride". Doesn't say a thing about tip, and leaves it ambiguously implied that tip is included without directly saying that it is.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

But the question from lisa explicitly asks "is the tip included"?


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber's corporate culture is the worst I can recall in recent times, (that doesn't mean the app isn't cool, it is!). But, to tell customers "No Tipping Necessary" or "Tip Included" and telling drivers to "Refuse Tips" is the bottom of the barrel!
They're standing their ground and for better or for worse I'm adding Lyft to my "Ride Share Apps Options".


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Uber lies....stop drivng for them


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

They can't legally say the tip is included since they can't take a commission on the tip. I believe there was a lawsuit concerning this.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Boston Guber said:


> But the question from lisa explicitly asks "is the tip included"?


You may wish to double check your posted images


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

UberComic said:


> They can't legally say the tip is included since they can't take a commission on the tip. I believe there was a lawsuit concerning this.


Yes, it hasn't said "Tip included" for a while. It now says "No Need To Tip" to the riders under "Cashless & Convenient" on Uber's site.
No explanation why you shouldn't tip, it's implied and humans are followers. It gives them an out!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

am i seeing a screenshot of a womans crotch or an armpit? it has been awhile not sure.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

RECEIVING TIPS & EMPLOYMENT CLASSIFICATION: The reasons used by the judge to certify the "Class Action"!!
Now it will be widely publicized that Uber LIED to millions of riders by saying "TIPS ARE INCLUDED". It will be all over the press that Uber never distributed funds from tips to drivers.
I THINK THE RIDERS MAY BE ABLE TO SUE. They thought a portion of the fare was going to the driver in good faith.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

UberComic said:


> They can't legally say the tip is included since they can't take a commission on the tip. I believe there was a lawsuit concerning this.


They did say tip was included,and obviously still are.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> You may wish to double check your posted images


Apologies. I didn't realize it was a beaver & not the Uber rep telling riders "tips included". Oh God,lol


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> am i seeing a screenshot of a womans crotch or an armpit? it has been awhile not sure.


That was Miley Cirrus. Sorry.Wrong pic.lol


----------



## That Uber Driver (Sep 14, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> I was reading this article on Facebook .
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This could easily mistaken for, _*no tip required because it's already included*_.
It should say, *no tip required but tip not included*.
OR.... *no tip required but appreciated*.
OR....*don't post this in Pax app at all*.


----------

